# Mrs. Doubtfire quote...



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

This classic movie was on a couple of weeks ago and I watched some of it again. I can't exactly recall the question but it was something like someone asked Sally Field if she didn't love her husband anymore, and was that why she wanted a divorce.

Her reply was "I don't like who I am when I'm with him."

Wow...that struck home with me. That is so true of how I feel. I so relate to that statement.

Anyone else?


----------



## Me and you (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh me too!! I totally get that. Before I married my husband I was so energetic, happy, giving, never gossiped, smiled and laughed alot. I am now unhappy all the time and fat. He gets upset with me when I share our food with my kids friends when they come over. He is constantly talking bad about other people, he never smiles or laughs.....EVER and this has had a profound effect on me. In the past I found myself acting like him without realizing it but now that I have seen what that has done to me I have decided to be the old me no matter what. He is now unhappy with me and threatens me with divorce all the time. I guess he thought he could mold me into him and when he saw that I wasn't going to let that happen, he was done with me.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I had sort of an epiphany last night about what I've become from being so unhappy in my marriage. I hope it's the trigger to make some changes.


----------

